
Ask HN: What's the deal with Angular 2.0? - terda12
As a front end developer, Angular 2.0 is not even on my mind anymore because they just keep delaying the release. I planned to learn it when it is released but chose React instead because learning Angular 1.x seemed kinda stupid considering they are doing an overhaul. At this point I feel like Angular is losing a ton of steam now, while React is gaining momentum with companies like Netflix using it for their frontend. I feel like React introduced a bunch of really great ideas for the web that Angular 2.0 is just playing catch up at this point.
======
maxharris
Angular 2.0 has no chance of displacing React. Everyone (perhaps even Google)
knows that Angular is basically dead. Google would do well to admit this much
and quit pouring resources into a framework that cannot win.

~~~
mrits
Well that is a bit exaggerated.

